# Taking pets to USA from Mexico?



## Ilovecuyos (Jul 19, 2013)

Good afternoon,

I've looked at these forums but can't find a similar question.

Anyway, I've been a TEFL teacher in Mexico for awhile, but I'm returning to Florida in a short time. 

One of my students gave me a couple of guinea pigs as a gift for Teacher's Day. I KNOW I'm going to get some flack for accepting them, but it wasn't in my plans to get a pet, they were a gift. I've cared for them with love for a long time.

Anyway, I have to return to Florida soon, and I'm not sure what to do.

I haven't been able to find them a loving home there and I certainly won't abandon them. If I can't find them a loving home where I am, I know of no choice other than to take them with me.

What must a person do to take pet guinea pigs to the USA from MExico?

Is it possible by bus, or would I have to fly?

Also, is it even possible to travel to the USA from Mexico by bus?

Thanks if you can help.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You can travel to the USA by bus, but I do not know about the tiny pets. However, if properly packaged in luggage; ventilated, of course. They might go with your baggage down below.
As for importing them to the USA, I am sure they will need veterinary examinations and certifications. However, you should first contact US Customs/Agricultural folks to see if they can be allowed.
If all else fails, you can find recipies online.


----------



## chicaperdida (Dec 12, 2012)

Oh shoot. I was looking for the opposite question as I want to take my guinea piggies *to* Mexico from the U.S. From what I've read it isn't difficult (as far as customs go) to take piggies into the U.S. I don't know about the bus though. Let me see if I can find the link for U.S. customs.


----------



## chicaperdida (Dec 12, 2012)

Here it is: USDA - APHIS - Import and Export

Scroll to the bottom


----------



## OnTheRoadToMexico (Jun 12, 2013)

RVGRINGO said:


> YIf all else fails, you can find recipies online.


Cavi a l'orange?


----------

